# عصافير البطن حقيقة علمية ((ادخل حالا وبسرعة))



## M a r i a m (4 يوليو 2009)

*عصافير البطن .. حقيقة علمية*​

*نحن نجوع ونأكل ، وعصافير بطوننا تزقزق، فيما العلماء يبحثون عن أسرار تلك " الظاهرة " . وبما أنهم لم يتوصلوا الى شيء مؤكد حتى الآن ، فليس لنا سوى الاستمرار في الجوع وفي الاكل ، وفي الاستمتاع بزقزقة عصافير بطوننا .*
*من منا لم يسمع " كركرة " بطنه أو زقزقة عصافيرها عندما يجوع؟.. ظاهرة يعرفها الجميع،لكن لا أحد كلف نفسه عناء إيجاد التفسير العلمي لها *​ 
*وحسبما يقول أخصائي الجهاز الهضمي الدكتور " جان كلود رامبو "،فإن كل ما هو معروف عن هذه الظاهرة ختى الآن هو أنها نتاج حركة الغازات والسوائل داخل المعدة والامعاء ، والتي تشتد بصورة لافتة، ومزعجة ، في حالات الجوع الشديد . *
*ولمزيد من الفهم لابد من معرفة أن الجهاز الهضمي يحتوي بصورة دائمة على كميات وافرة من الغازات والسوائل بعض هذه الغازات ، كالأزوت مثلا، يأتي من الهواء الخارجي ، فيما يأتي بعضها الاخر عن طريق عمليات التخمر التي تحصل في الامعاء ، بسبب البكتيريا الطبيعية التي تقوم بامتصاص ما تبقى من السكر الذي لم تمتصه الامعاء الدقيقة ، وخلال وبعد امتصاصها لذلك السكر تولد عدة أنواع من الغازات داخل أمعائنا الغليظة .*
*أما فيما يختص بالسوائل فهي إما أن تكون مشروبات رفضت الامعاء امتصاصها ، أو إفرازات سائلة ينتجها الجسم ، كالعصارة المعوية مثلا، والتي هي عبارة عن مزيج من حمض الهيدروكلوريد وانزيمات تفرزها المعدة . *​ 
*والآن ، كيف تحدث حركة هذه السوائل ، حتى عندما يكون الجسم مستلقيا وبلا حراك ؟ الحركة الذاتية التي يتمتع بها الجهاز الهضمي هي التي تقوم بتحريك تلك السوائل يقول الدكتور " رامبو" ، ذلك ان المعدة ، والامعاء أيضا ، محاطة باغشية عضلية تسمح لها بالانكماش والانبساط الدائمين. فبعد تناول وجبة طعام تحصل تقلصات ضعيفة متتالية مهمتها خلط المأكولات ودفعها خطوة خطوة في الطريق الى مناطق الجهاز الهضمي من المعدة الى طرف مدخل الامعاء الدقيقة . اثر ذلك ، وبعد دخول القسم الاكبر من الخلطة الغذائية " المطحونة " وامتصاصها عبر الجدران الداخلية للأمعاء، تتوقف تلك التقلصات الضعيفة لتحل مكانها عمليات ضغط شديدة مهمتها تسريع دفع الكتلة الغذائية الى أقصى ما يمكن داخل الامعاء الدقيقة .*​ 
*هل أن كركرة البطن ، أو زقزقة عصافير ، هي نتاج هذه الحركات المتعاقبة من الضعيفة البطيئة الى القوية السريعة ؟.. يقول الدكتور " رامبو " بأنه لا يمكن تأكيد ذلك حتى الآن، إنما بالامكان أن نتصور ما تحدثه تلك الحركات في سوائلنا وغازاتنا الداخلية .. ومن هنا ، تصدر تلك " الاصوات " التي نسمعها والتي تحدث ، سواء في حالة الجوع أو فور النهوض عن مائدة دسمة .*
*الشيء الوحيد الذي يمكن الجزم به حتى اآن، يقول الدكتور " رامبو " هو أن أصوات البطن هذه ، وبالعكس تماما من كل ما يشاع عنها ، ليست مرتبطة بحالة الجوع فقط .00*​​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2009)

*مرررررررررسي يا مريم 
عنجد اول مرة بسمع بهيك معلومة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2009)

*ايون ياختى وانا من زمان اقول ايه الى بيحصل جوة قلت يمكن خناقة ولا عركة اشمر وادخل بقى احب انا الجو ده هههههههههههههههه*
*لا بجد انا قلت اهى حاجة بتحصل جوة وخلاص خلينى فى حالى بدل ما مسران يجى فى وشى ولا حاجة ^_^*
* ميرسى يا سكرة موضوع لذيذ بجد يا بطوط*


----------



## red_pansy (4 يوليو 2009)

*احم احم طب فين الصور بتاعتها يابة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*تسلمى ياقمرررررررررة*​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرررررررررسي يا مريم​*
> *عنجد اول مرة بسمع بهيك معلومة*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


* ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات ​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* ميرسي كوكو لزوقك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون ياختى وانا من زمان اقول ايه الى بيحصل جوة قلت يمكن خناقة ولا عركة اشمر وادخل بقى احب انا الجو ده هههههههههههههههه*
> *لا بجد انا قلت اهى حاجة بتحصل جوة وخلاص خلينى فى حالى بدل ما مسران يجى فى وشى ولا حاجة ^_^*
> *ميرسى يا سكرة موضوع لذيذ بجد يا بطوط*


* هههههههههه*
*وانا كمان كنت بفكر كدة*
*وكنت بحس انى هفلسع لو المسران القوي غلب*
*ههههههههه*
*نورتى الموضوع ياجميل يارافعة من روحى المعدنية*​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2009)

red_pansy قال:


> *احم احم طب فين الصور بتاعتها يابة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *تسلمى ياقمرررررررررة*​


*ههههههههههههه*
*ايه الاحراج ده*
*انا طبعا بما انى بحبكم*
*ومش بحب ازعجكم بصور مرعبة وحروب بين الامعاء واصوات مذهلة *
*فمجبتش صور :t30:*
*نورتى يابت يامرمر ياوحشانى انتى*​


----------



## white rose (5 يوليو 2009)

*بعد قراءة موضوعك الشيق

عصافير بطن بلشو يغنوا 

فاضطريت انو سكتن بسندويشة لأعرف كمل بالمنتدى

هههههههههه


يسلموا ايديك مريم

موضوع حلو كتير​*


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسي ياجميل لمرورك الشيق*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## sara A (6 يوليو 2009)

*جميل قوى يا مريم*
*ميرسى كتير *
*وربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا مريم

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يباركك يابطلة، بجد مواضيعك قوية ، ومعلومة حلوة وقوية ، حقيقة أحيانا تزعج ، لكنها علامة على ان المعدة خاوية ( علامة الجوع) ...ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> *عصافير البطن .. حقيقة علمية*​
> 
> *نحن نجوع ونأكل ، وعصافير بطوننا تزقزق، فيما العلماء يبحثون عن أسرار تلك " الظاهرة " . وبما أنهم لم يتوصلوا الى شيء مؤكد حتى الآن ، فليس لنا سوى الاستمرار في الجوع وفي الاكل ، وفي الاستمتاع بزقزقة عصافير بطوننا .*
> *من منا لم يسمع " كركرة " بطنه أو زقزقة عصافيرها عندما يجوع؟.. ظاهرة يعرفها الجميع،لكن لا أحد كلف نفسه عناء إيجاد التفسير العلمي لها *​
> ...




موضوعك حلو 

بس وين الرابط يا مريم المهضومة


----------



## ماريتا (6 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداااااااا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

*عجبنى موضوعك خالص يا قمررر
ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## dodoz (7 يوليو 2009)

*مرسى ليكى كتييييييييييير*
*موضوعك جميل جداً*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>


* ميرسي ياجوجو لزوقك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *جميل قوى يا مريم*
> *ميرسى كتير *
> *وربنا يباركك*


* ميرسي سارة لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا مريم
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


* ميرسي كليمو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ربنا يباركك يابطلة، بجد مواضيعك قوية ، ومعلومة حلوة وقوية ، حقيقة أحيانا تزعج ، لكنها علامة على ان المعدة خاوية ( علامة الجوع) ...ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي​


*ميرسي جورجينا لردك وكلامك المشجع*
*نورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوعك حلو
> 
> بس وين الرابط يا مريم المهضومة


* منقول :smi411:*​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يوليو 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااا*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


* ميرسي يامرمر لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يوليو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *عجبنى موضوعك خالص يا قمررر*
> *ربنا يعوض تعبك*


* ميرسي ياحبي لزوقك وانا مبسوطة انه عجبك*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يوليو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *مرسى ليكى كتييييييييييير*
> 
> *موضوعك جميل جداً*
> 
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


* ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك الرائع*​


----------



## كوك (8 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

ايه دة اول مرة اسمع عن المعلومه دى
ميرسى جداااااااااااااا​


----------



## SALVATION (9 يوليو 2009)

*



فبعد تناول وجبة طعام تحصل تقلصات ضعيفة متتالية مهمتها خلط المأكولات ودفعها خطوة خطوة في الطريق الى مناطق الجهاز الهضمي من المعدة الى طرف مدخل الامعاء الدقيقة . اثر ذلك ، وبعد دخول القسم الاكبر من الخلطة الغذائية " المطحونة " وامتصاصها عبر الجدران الداخلية للأمعاء، تتوقف تلك التقلصات الضعيفة لتحل مكانها عمليات ضغط شديدة مهمتها تسريع دفع الكتلة الغذائية الى أقصى ما يمكن داخل الامعاء الدقيقة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


يعنى نقدر نقول ان احنا بالاكل بنسد عشش العصافير اللى موجوده فى المعده
كويس وانا طول حياتى فاكر انى انا بس اللى باكل لوحدى



بأنه لا يمكن تأكيد ذلك حتى الآن، 

أنقر للتوسيع...


يعنى وبعد كل ده مش متاكد
طيب على كلا
شكراا كتيير مريم لمعلوماتك 
وربنا ما يزقزقلك عصافير بطن ابدا (( ما تجوعى يعنى ))
ههههههه
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا عهالموضوع المفيد
تحيتي​


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يوليو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه *_
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


* ميرسي كوك لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يوليو 2009)

كيريا قال:


> ايه دة اول مرة اسمع عن المعلومه دى​
> 
> ميرسى جداااااااااااااا​


* ميرسي ياكيريا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*​


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يوليو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> *يعنى نقدر نقول ان احنا بالاكل بنسد عشش العصافير اللى موجوده فى المعده*
> *كويس وانا طول حياتى فاكر انى انا بس اللى باكل لوحدى*​
> 
> *يعنى وبعد كل ده مش متاكد*
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ياتونى لمرورك الرائع ومشاركتك الاروع*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يوليو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> شكرا عهالموضوع المفيد
> 
> 
> تحيتي​


* ميرسي ياسكر لزوقك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------

